# Buyer Beware!



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

hahaha that made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

hahahaha ive seen that so many times, and everytime it makes me giggle XD


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh...Soooo funny!


----------



## snazzydandy (Jan 7, 2010)

that was cute


----------



## Kashmere (Nov 30, 2009)

at least it's going pretty


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I nearly died laughing! thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

: ) that was a good one


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, that's awesome.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh wow that was hilarious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

